# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Left 4 Dead

## S1mple

*Left 4 Dead*


*Жанр:* 3D Action Shooter (Мультиплеер или игра с ботами)
*Платформа*: PC, Хвох-360
*Мультиплеер:* Интернет, локальная сеть 
*Статус:* В продаже 
*Дата выхода:* 18 ноября 2008 г. 
*Разработчик:* Turtle Rock Studios и Valve Software 
*Издатель:* Valve Software 
*Издатель в России*: Акелла
*Модель распространения:* розничная продажа 
*Офф. сайт:* http://www.l4d.com/

*Об игре:*
*Четверо живых 

*Проект получил название Left 4 Dead. Уже по интервью и заявлениям разработчиков можно выделить несколько необычных особенностей готовящейся игры. «Фишка» номер раз: не смотря на то, что проект разрабатывается с прицелом на совместный геймплей, немало внимания Turtle Rock уделяет и одиночному режиму. Если вдруг вам не удалось найти напарников, то их с легкостью заменит компьютер, а благодаря продвинутому искусственному интеллекту, сделает он это умело. Боты используют различную тактику, координируют действия и не застревают в стенах. Они также адекватно реагируют на препятствия и самостоятельно карабкаются по лестницам. 

«Фишка» номер два — сюжет. Если вы смотрели классические фильмы про восставших мертвецов (в простонародье также известных как зомби), то сможете легко себе представить все происходящее. Неназваный американский городок в один далеко не прекрасный день вдруг охватывает эпидемия неизвестной болезни, от которой люди мрут, словно мухи, а затем превращаются в свирепых зомби. Далее, следуя канонам жанра, обнаруживаются чудом уцелевшие жители в количестве четырех штук. Чтобы выжить, им придется объединиться в борьбе против ходячих трупов. 

Эта четверка и составит команду в Left 4 Dead. Персонажи подобрались колоритные: молчаливый байкер Френсис, ветеран войны во Вьетнаме Билл, темнокожий менеджер Льиюс и дочка местного богача Зои. Каждый герой запросто управляется с любым оружием, ловко кидает бомбы и выключает сигнализации. Средств уничтожения зомби предостаточно: различные автоматы, ружья, штурмовые винтовки и пистолеты. Особняком стоят бомбы и любимец публики – коктейль Молотова, за десяток секунд превращающий среднего размера стаю шатающейся мертвечины в аккуратную кучку пепла. Впрочем, не смотря на такой богатый выбор, не надейтесь получить к каждой из моделей по мешку патронов – их количество строго ограничено и если зададитесь целью уложить всех зомби в городке, магазины опустеют раньше, чем вы сократите популяцию нежити хотя бы на четверть. Вместо лихорадочной стрельбы придется полагаться и на продуманную тактику, и на ближний бой – гадов можно бить руками и прикладами. 

Чтобы сбежать из опасного города, необходимо добраться до точки эвакуации. Весь процесс разбит на пять кампаний, доступных изначально, но после выхода игры будут добавляться новые. Правда, все карты линейны — Turtle Rock Studios принесла свободу в жертву зрелищности. Не раз и не два вы попадете в жаркий бой, где счет идет на секунды, а малейшая оплошность фатальна. Приходится полагаться на соратников, готовых прикрыть спину или в последний момент остановить уже раскрывшего пасть зомбяка – именно поэтому только слаженная командная работа дает шанс на победу. Дабы несколько ее облегчить, над головой каждого из выживших будет висеть специальный маркер, который видно сквозь стены (естественно, только «своим»): благодаря ему игроки смогут всегда знать, где находится их товарищ, и вовремя придти на помощь в случае ранения. 

В Left 4 Dead старуха с косой приходит не сразу, у каждого из получивших смертельную травму есть в запасе десяток секунд, за который братья по оружию должны его спасти. Если же вернуть приятеля к жизни не удалось, то события, в зависимости от пройденного командой пути, будут развиваться одним из двух способов. Погибший либо становится бестелесным наблюдателем и терпеливо ждет развязки, либо возрождается в каком-нибудь закоулке (закрытая комнатушка, тесный шкафчик или даже туалет), откуда выбраться самостоятельно не может. Ориентируясь по маркеру, его находят и выпускают товарищи. Всего можно воскресать три раза за раунд, но после первой гибели каждое ранение становится смертельным. 

*Четверо мертвых*

Лимит в три жизни, конечно, жалок. Стоит только бегло осмотреть город, как вы убедитесь, что зомби заполонили чуть ли не каждый свободный метр. Впрочем, даже не они самые опасные представители враждебной фауны: ходячие трупы умирают буквально от пары выстрелов и серьезную угрозу представляют лишь в больших «стаях». Опасаться стоит боссов. Именно за них будет играть вторая команда, а если найти людей на «должность» зараженных не удалось, то эту роль возьмет на себя компьютер. 

Всего запланировано четыре персонажа с уникальными «спецприемами». Внушительного и одновременно отвратительного вида Бумер довольно медлителен, но может в буквальном смысле выпускать наружу содержимое своего кишечника. Облитый этой субстанцией человек немедленно привлекает внимание всех окрестных зомби, и они начинают рвать его на части. После смерти Бумер с оглушительных звуков взрывается, нанося урон всем стоящим рядом. По примеру собрата идет и Курильщик, только делает он это в более эффектной манере. Стоит его уничтожить, как он выпускает в воздух облако дыма (отсюда и название), в котором видимость снижается до нуля. Вторая примечательная особенность Курильщика – пятнадцатиметровый язык, с помощью которого он может сбивать с ног людей или вытаскивать их наружу из укрытий. Охотник наиболее ловкий из всей компании, он легко карабкается по стенам, быстро бегает и к тому же становится невидимым. Однако и ему, и предыдущим двум боссам далеко до четвертого – Танка. Это чудовище получило свое название за многотонную тушу. Танк играючи поднимает машины, бетонные плиты, огромные камни и бросает их в выживших. Еще он, не напрягаясь, проламывает стены и обладает богатырским здоровьем. Чтобы не нарушать хрупкий баланс, Танка запретили использовать в обычном матче 4*4. Этот монстр доступен лишь при борьбе одного зараженного против четырех выживших. Пятым боссом станет Ведьма: играть за нее нельзя совсем, и это – самый опасный противник. Она убивает одним касанием, а ее саму практически невозможно уничтожить. Бегство в данном случае – лучшая тактика. 

Выступать на стороне зомби сложно. Рядовому боссу хватает пары-тройки выстрелов, а воскресить его нельзя. Придется работать на опережение, поскольку все живые показаны на карте игроков, вступивших в лагерь мертвецов. Используя это, можно устраивать засады – для скорейшего перемещения созданы специальные короткие пути на зараженных территориях, куда выжившим ход заказан. К плюсам боссов можно отнести и практически неиссякаемый поток зомби, которые сгодятся и в качестве «мяса», и в роли живого щита. 


*Четверо прытких* 


Left 4 Dead создается на последней версии движка Source. Это, конечно, не гарантирует самой современной графики (тот же Unreal Engine 3 более продвинут), но обеспечивает реалистичную анимацию, красивые спецэффекты и умеренные системные требования. О физике тоже забывать не стоит: виртуальный мир подчиняется всем ее законам. Брошенная машина при попадании в стену обязательно ее разрушит, а падающая бетонная плита запросто раздавит не один десяток зомби. 

Такое сочетание достоинств делает Left 4 Dead едва ли не самым ожидаемым мультиплеерным экшеном. Да и команда-разработчик в лице Turtle Rock Studios, не одну собаку съевшей на сетевых шутерах, внушает уверенность в успехе.


Кадры игры
Еще кадры
Новые скриншоты

Трейлер игры
Гемплейные кадры

----------


## Agor75

Left 4 Dead - это классический survival-horror, действие которого разворачивается в современном мире, пораженном смертельным вирусом. В режиме совместного прохождения четверо «Выживших» будут сражаться с полчищами плотоядных зомби и боссами-мутантами. В игре доступно четыре больших кампании, нежно называемых разработчиками "Кино". Каждое из таких "кино", которое можно проходить совместно группой от 1 до 4 человек, содержит пять больших карт и некую общую для команды задачу. Популяция зомби в каждой миссии управляется особым искусственным интеллектом, именуемым "Режиссер" "the AI Director". Он отслеживает действия игроков и буквально на лету генерирует новые условия выживания для игроков исходя из уровня их мастерства.

----------

